# Hi I've joined TTOC a few days ago



## mateus75 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi everybody
I'm a newbie  
So please take care of me :wink: 
I wait for my welcome pack.

Have a nice day!!!!

P.S. I'm not a English speaker so my English skill is very poor.
When I make a incorrect sentence, please understand me.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi & Welcome to the Club...

Tell us more about your car....what do you have...?


----------



## mateus75 (Apr 23, 2007)

Reaperman said:


> Hi & Welcome to the Club...
> 
> Tell us more about your car....what do you have...?


Here is my TT's detail.
It's normal MOD 

2001years TT 225bhp, Hyperboost DV HX Compac, Neuspeed Front Anti-Roll Bar 25mm, Neuspeed P-Flow Kit, Neuspeed Short Shift
Coming soon;
TTOC Welcome Pack ^^
P-torque remap on 5th May
Want;
19"Alloy
Boost Gauge


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi and welcome Mateus. 
Don't worry about your English its better than mine :lol: re your anticipated mods you may have them before your membership pack arrives :roll: 
Hope you are enjoying your TT? Just wait till you have your remap done it will make a big difference to your cars performance and out a big  on your face.


----------

